# [SOLVED] slimtype BD e ds4e1s DVD/Bluray drive not recognizing media



## BMW rulez

I've had this computer for about 2 years (Asus n53Jq) and I don't use the drive much.

I bought an album recently and put it in my computer the other day and I heard the usually whir of the fans for about 1 second, when I usually hear it for about 4 or 5. Weird thing is, it's being displayed in "My Computer".

I've searched through Google and applied flash BIOS upgrades and searched the windows website for regedit solutions with no fix.

I am stuck here, any help is great :smile:


----------



## pip22

*Re: slimtype BD e ds4e1s DVD/Bluray drive not recognizing media*

This fix may help: Fix problems with CD or DVD drives that can

Incidentally, the "whirring" sound you hear after inserting a CD is the sound of the disc spinning inside the drawer (as it's supposed to), not the whirr of the fans.


----------



## BMW rulez

*Re: slimtype BD e ds4e1s DVD/Bluray drive not recognizing media*

The link worked like a charm, thank you very much.

I always thought it was the fans, but the drawer spinning makes more sense as I can feel lots of vibrating near the keyboard.

I tried a regedit fix (on the MS website) which required deleting upper and lower filter entries but that did nothing.


----------



## Metsik

Hey, there!

I managed to get mine to work after disabling the real time scanning feature in McAfee. If anyone else with the problem has McAfee, try disabling it and re inserting the disc. It worked for me after every other forum I've read failed to help.


----------

